

Business Cofounders, Go Fuck Yourselves - throwawayHN
http://throwawayhn.wordpress.com/2011/06/10/business-cofounders-go-fuck-yourselves/

======
svrocks
I agree with all your points and would like to hire you to code up my idea for
mashing up internet memes and home improvement supplies. I have already
purchased the domain name: lolcatphotosharinghomedepot.com. Although I have
made this much progress already, I am prepared to offer you 5% equity in this
endeavour. The combination of my prestigious Harvard MBA and my 1 year of
consulting experience at prestigious Bain, Co. will assure our success. Please
let me know when we can begin. Your first step will be to deploy an
Oracle/Microsoft cloud server in the cumulonimbus formation off the coast of
East Africa to handle the user traffic that I am sure will arrive shortly.

~~~
krisrak
lol, you forgot the NDA signing part

------
cWallace
I understand where you're coming from. As other people have said (including
yourself), this post is directed at a certain subset of business guys who
don't bring anything to the table and demand too much. I certainly agree with
you (I'm a current finance major who is learning to code so I can put out my
own MVP and not be the person you describe), and I see these types all the
time.

------
petervandijck
"And no, outsourcing an MVP and paying for that, and coming up with the idea
is not a huge value prop."

I actually read through the cursing.

~~~
throwawayHN
LOL sorry about the swearing. Was just frustrated when I was writing that.

------
frommers
I don't think you're really describing business co-founders but instead just
the want to be entrepreneurs who are out of work. People who are all talk are
everywhere in the workplace and society and of course you will find them in
the startup world. No way to get rid of them, so just ignore.

------
bloggergirl
Telling all business co-founders to go f--- themselves because a few are
jackasses is like telling all the women of the world to go f--- themselves
because a few broke your heart. I know you put a disclaimer at the top of your
post to soften the blow, but still... Odd.

~~~
throwawayHN
It was really targeted towards the business cofounders who exhibit the things
I listed, not everyone as a whole. I made an edit to the post earlier to
reflect that I think there is a strong value proposition of a _good_ business
cofounder. Unfortunately, majority if not all of the ones I've encountered are
all like the people I've described. Each having faults in their own way that
reflects the type of things I wrote about. No one is perfect and I believe
we're all here to learn and by doing. I just wish these particular business
guys (for lack of a better term) would realize there is more they can do.

------
mrzerga
Wow a real flame bait. i suggest another topic to discus here on HN:any monkey
can learn to code, and read manuals all day lon. some monkeys get an ego and
start thinking that. they are somehow more hardworking or smarter. not true.
you just a monkey that can read and obbey instructions in the book.

~~~
throwawayHN
It's not a flame bait. I'll gladly do one on the flipside later. Technical
guys looking for a cofounder aren't all perfect either. Far from it. It's just
between the two sides, I run into more problems with the business cofounders.

~~~
mrzerga
Excellent response, to my flame-bait about monkeys in the first comment :) I
personally respect technical guys more than the said business co-founders...

